# Mod leaking while flying



## Pozzi (6/3/17)

Hi all, I need some help. Is there anyway to stop my mod leaking during a flight? I know the low pressure is the problem, but I'm hoping someone has a trick for this, because most days I end up with juice in my pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> Hi all, I need some help. Is there anyway to stop my mod leaking during a flight? I know the low pressure is the problem, but I'm hoping someone has a trick for this, because most days I end up with juice in my pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Pozzi take empty tank in your checked luggage and take a rda in ur hand luggage to use in transit at airports...works like a charm...unfortunately no solutions except an empty tank to be taken

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pozzi (6/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Pozzi take empty tank in your checked luggage and take a rda in ur hand luggage to use in transit at airports...works like a charm...unfortunately no solutions except an empty tank to be taken



Unfortunately I don't own an rda as of yet... but I like that idea! I don't normally have checked luggage as I am crew, so I carry my mod in my pocket for the the time I have on the ground during turn arounds.

Looks like I need to add an rda to the collection sometime soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> Unfortunately I don't own an rda as of yet... but I like that idea! I don't normally have checked luggage as I am crew, so I carry my mod in my pocket for the the time I have on the ground during turn arounds.
> 
> Looks like I need to add an rda to the collection sometime soon!
> 
> ...


@Pozzi if u hate drippin like me (too much effort) u can always buy a cheap squonker that way tank like performance with tank effiency

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (6/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Pozzi if u hate drippin like me (too much effort) u can always buy a cheap squonker that way tank like performance with tank effiency



Such as this one... https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-pico-squeeze-coral-rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/3/17)

@Pozzi a trick from the days when I used to fly a lot is to keep your tank upside down while flying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Pozzi (6/3/17)

That looks like a fantastic idea! Thanks guys! I must just earn how to build coils now. Ok thanks @Blu_Marlin I will give that a go today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> That looks like a fantastic idea! Thanks guys! I must just earn how to build coils now. Ok thanks @Blu_Marlin I will give that a go today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Pozzi trust me u will get it quickly...if non hand using type accountant like me can do it u can also!


----------



## Andre (6/3/17)

I always use have tissue paper around the atomizer. With a squonker you get some auto-squeeze with the change in air pressure.


----------



## Pozzi (6/3/17)

Andre said:


> I always use have tissue paper around the atomizer. With a squonker you get some auto-squeeze with the change in air pressure.



Yea definitely, but I'm thinking if it's only half filled or so that shouldn't be a problem, and it will be enough juice for a quick few puffs during the ground time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> Yea definitely, but I'm thinking if it's only half filled or so that shouldn't be a problem, and it will be enough juice for a quick few puffs during the ground time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No stealth vaping in flight like us passengers?


----------



## Pozzi (6/3/17)

Andre said:


> No stealth vaping in flight like us passengers?



Haha all depends who you flying with hey! It definitely does happen though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Quentin (6/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> Hi all, I need some help. Is there anyway to stop my mod leaking during a flight? I know the low pressure is the problem, but I'm hoping someone has a trick for this, because most days I end up with juice in my pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Pozzi I have also gone through your struggle of a tank leaking while flying and through many flights I have found that if you close the airflow fully then it should generally be OK. I also close my juice control and just put my mod upright somewhere. I have a few Captains that use twisp and they put theirs upside down in the cup holder. 

I hope this helps! 

Happy landings, 

Quentin 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (6/3/17)

If you fly coastal keep it upside down,once in cruise I open up the juice fill hole and close it again.When taking off from a inland airport you don't have to do any of the above steps.Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

I fly a lot but as a passenger not a pilot... I tend to keep my tank as empty as possible and only fill a couple of ml's a time just to vape for that one sitting. That and keeping the airflow closed has worked for me in the past... Now its vaporesso transformer RDA on target mini and a 17ml unicorn bottle for me. Either that or the Nautilus mini MTL tank for in-flight entertainment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (6/3/17)

Had I vaped way back back when I flew endless miles for work and play for about 10 years.... the greatest (and ugliest) tanks for flying is the VapourArt Heron RTA's (and Spheroids) from Greece. By their unique internal design they will never leak from pressure changes, and they hold a lot of joose upside down in fluff. The Herons are hybrids for their GAP PAPS 22mm & 23mm tube mods, but they also offered a 510 conversion base for them to use them on 510 mods. They are 22mm tanks. Their gear is very high quality and made from the highest grade materials... SS, expensive AluBronze and the one in the middle is my Titanium unicorn. But buy one once and you'll never have to buy again. They are bullet proof and will last a lifetime.

There are none of my smaller Spheroids in this picture, but there is 4 of my Herons on both sides of one of their SNP tanks in the center that I ran flow control By Leo Sophia RTA's in (also from Greece). On the outside is two custom hybrid Senio drippers for them from Poland.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (6/3/17)

Squonker upside down during take off and landing; (bottom of drip tube in an air pocket inside juice bottle) & cotton stuffed into the drip tip (just in case) and haven't had any leaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

Loving the contributions... amazing how all the geniuses steek uit


----------



## Pozzi (6/3/17)

Thanks everybody! So many different ideas here... and even an excuse to buy a squonker and learn how to build coils! The help is much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

If you are flying with a Dvarw just keep it upside down! Just flew Durban, JHB, London, Stuttgart and back with a full tank of Red Pill with not one drop! Ninja Vaped by inhaling and stopping the fire button before finishing inhaling to clear the chimney of vapour... and then holding the vapour in for a while and no vapour exhaled!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/19)

I've never seen a flying mod.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are flying with a Dvarw just keep it upside down! Just flew Durban, JHB, London, Stuttgart and back with a full tank of Red Pill with not one drop! Ninja Vaped by inhaling and stopping the fire button before finishing inhaling to clear the chimney of vapour... and then holding the vapour in for a while and no vapour exhaled!
> View attachment 168345



@Rob Fisher , did you vape it upside down?
Lol....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , did you vape it upside down?
> Lol....



Nope... just kept it upside down on take off and landing until the pressure equalized!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

